# Slow rebooting problem on FreeBSD 10.4



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey I am using FREEBSD 10.4 amd64 Stable version, and I am not using a desktop environment completely I am using bash for this when I am write reboot and enter:

`Exiting on signal and syncing disk it's take a time like 1 or 2 minute`


----------



## `Orum (Sep 1, 2018)

So, to clarify, it's shutting down, and not starting up, that takes a long time?


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

It is fast booting after exiting on signal and syncing disk only when I am writing reboot waiting long time in exiting signal and syncing sometime giving me core dumped


----------



## Crivens (Sep 1, 2018)

Backup what you need
Run `smartctrl` with a long test on that drive
Meanwhile, read up in the handbook about RAID
Sorry, but that is still very thin information. But I would bet on a bad disc here.


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

I am using virtual box my disk I am improving myself on servers, My HDD is 250GB samsung 7200RPM
I am trying now run smartctrl and note: I don't installed anythink


----------



## Crivens (Sep 1, 2018)

So you don't have a physical disc here. That is important. The delay is not necessarily in FreeBSD but might come from your host OS. What do you run that machine on?


----------



## Deleted member 55699 (Sep 1, 2018)

I am run this freebsd on windows in oracle virtualbox, 1500MB ram and setted 2 core for this machine


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

Turn off 'Use Host I/O Cache' on the VM.


----------

